# XM Message "No Antenna"



## camaroz1985 (Mar 2, 2020)

Last week we bought a used Atlas. We transferred the XM subscription from our old vehicle and did the signal refresh as instructed by SiriusXM. I still get a message in the Atlas that we do not have an active subscription, but when I click OK instead of playing the preivew channel as it does on other cars without active subscriptions, I get a message that says "No Antenna". Correct me if I am wrong, but all Atlases had XM standard (ours is an SEL Premium). If that is the case, I guess I will need to take it in to have this checked out.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Yes your SEL P comes standard with XM. Your best best is to have the dealer check it. I remember some early models had issues with the antenna and fixed reception issues. You Atlas might have been one of them and was not taken in for that service. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camaroz1985 (Mar 2, 2020)

Hfqkhal said:


> Yes your SEL P comes standard with XM. Your best best is to have the dealer check it. I remember some early models had issues with the antenna and fixed reception issues. You Atlas might have been one of them and was not taken in for that service.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, that's what I was afraid of. Was hoping to avoid a trip to the dealer.


----------



## 14thVW (Jul 13, 2018)

While I don't have an Atlas (I have a 2019 Tiguan SEL-P), we had the "No Antenna" display also. The dealer had to reset software. They hadn't seen it before. They are going to see it again since we recently have the same message again. I have recently possibly tricked it however. The past 4 times we drove it, we left the radio on, set to Sirius when we shut the car off (with No Antenna displayed). When we started the car the next morning, Sirius was operating. Am still going to bring it in though.


----------



## shannonharrispartain (12 mo ago)

Hello , I just bought a used 2019 vw atlas v6 s 4 motion suv 4 d(3.6l v6 di) , I can't seem to find the xm radio button?? Do the all have it on them? Looks like the antenna on the outside of the vehicle is the xm one.


----------

